# Coconut Macaroons?



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy to report other than some gas and some pain yesterday I am feeling good! Good few days in a row with minor hiccups. The doctor I work for and his wife left me coconut macaroons on my desk. She told me that a friend of hers has suffered from D for years and swears if you eat one in the morning and one at night it will help the D. Did alittle research and found post where people have claimed th same thing about the Archway brand that is now in bankruptcy. Anyway I am gonna give it a try....what do I have to lose? I''ll let you know


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hope it works for you.Coconut gags me. I hate it.Feels like I am eat shoe strings when I swallow it.Blah , Yuck , Fooie*


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oooh this sounds SO familiar... Vickie do a search for them and I bet there are other threads about this. I seem to remember at least ONE person they helped.All the bestBQ


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I actually tried this a few years back and it had no effect on my IBS-DBut at the time, I was at my worst.Am wondering if now it might be just the thing in combination with my other treatments to get me a tad bit closer to the normalcy that I crave??I LOVE macaroons so if they work........so much the better.Glenda.Coconut oil is reported to work as well.Thai


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

I LOVE macaroons too! So tasty and so high calorie. I have tried them for diarrhea, like so many of us, looking for something that might help. In my case, I don't think the macaroons have ever done anything to help my diarrhea. But I do enjoy eating them! Also, I do take Lotronex when I can get it and when I can afford it, so I guess that puts me in a category of having severe IBS. Maybe for a milder case of diarrhea, macaroons would be effective.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Coconut is a natural anti-fungal. So is coconut oil. Sounds like you might be dealing with a yeast-fungus issue.


----------

